# Brewed method for work. Ideal Xmas Gift



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yule tide is looming and I'm thinking of asking Santa for a new method of making coffee at work.

I currently use a French Press which I use to make 1 cup a day for me and another of my colleagues (who I've managed to get into coffee).

My initial thoughts was a Aeropress but I've seen a Clever Dripper in action in a local cafe which could be another option. Open to all suggestions.

The brewed method needs to be:-

labour intensive free. My boss will kill me if I have to faff about lots, I think I'm pushing the boundaries grinding beans by hand in the Porlex







.

Ideally be able to make coffee for 1 or 2 people at the same time, but can bite the bullet if it's not viable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Clever can be a case of add grinds, pour in water , lid on & leave for 10, 20, 30 mins.

The Aero is what I use for work & depending on which site I visit the steep time is 4-8 mins, so much quicker.

Obviously the finer the grind the quicker the steep...however the longer you stand there cranking the handle!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

If it's just for you then aeropress, I tend to get better results from the AP than any other method, well this week anyway! If making for two you might want a CCD, think the new ones have a bit more capacity so could do 500ml.

Both are quite simple methods to get a good result and don't require a fancy poring kettle, you can speed up the process by grind/dose if time is pressured with the boss


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

How about one of these

http://blankboxcoffee.com/impress-coffee-cup/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> The Clever can be a case of add grinds, pour in water , lid on & leave for 10, 20, 30 mins.
> 
> The Aero is what I use for work & depending on which site I visit the steep time is 4-8 mins, so much quicker.
> 
> Obviously the finer the grind the quicker the steep...however the longer you stand there cranking the handle!


Cheers Gary. I only sit about 15 feet from kitchen so I could do the pour, go back to work for 10 mins (not forget about it) then finish it off.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> How about one of these
> 
> http://blankboxcoffee.com/impress-coffee-cup/


Thanks Charlie, I'll have a look into this too.

They all look good options.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had a lot of success with the Espro Stainless Steel French press. The double filter ensures a really clean cup. I bought mine in Toronto so I don't know who supplies them in the UK. A really nicely made and top performing pot!

That said, I'm in a hotel in Paris and bought my Aeropress with me this week - as opposed to the Handpresso that I usually take on my business trips.

DB


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> If it's just for you then aeropress, I tend to get better results from the AP than any other method, well this week anyway! If making for two you might want a CCD, think the new ones have a bit more capacity so could do 500ml.


The new Clevers have the same capacity as the old, large ones, typically you'll get about 425-430g out tops? The new ones work a little different, better for juicier, brighter coffees? Either works well with the Porlex (6-7 clicks out?).

The Sowden is a great office brewer, timing isn't critical...you may need to steep for a fair while (40mins+) but then you still have 10-30minutes to get at the nectar before it's cooled. You'll struggle to get a clean cup with the Porlex though (grind needs to be med-coarse & even, unless you brew overage and leave the last mug or so, but seems wasteful). Works well with preground too...if that's not herecy! ;-)

I'm keen to try the Bonavita immersion cone (Coffeehit have them)...but haven't as yet...

French press is hard to beat...apart from the clean up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers for all of the replies. I haven't seen the Sowden before.

The only thing I don't like about the FP is the sludge. Thought I might give something else a go. Ideally a brew method that I don't have to give too much attention.

This will probably be a daft question but if your leaving coffee for 30 mins, doesn't it get cold?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> This will probably be a daft question but if your leaving coffee for 30 mins, doesn't it get cold?


Depends how much you are brewing & what the brewer's made of...750-800g of 'just off the boil' water is still too hot for me to drink comfortably (hotter than a tyipcal espresso?) after 30-40mins in a single wall, glass, French press with no preheat (stoneware & double walled are better at retaining heat). Smaller, single wall presses & Aeropress may not hold up so well. I did a 24min, full CCD at my parent's the other day, still plenty hot...much over 35min is pushing it. The Sowden is porcelain & holds its heat well, 40-50 minutes is no problem (for the large one...I have an 800g that cools noticably quicker), starts to drop off much after that ...I tend to leave it up to an hour, but you need hot cups & drink quickly after that, if you want it hot (I'm quite happy with warm coffee & drink any leftovers cold).

The 1.2l Sowden gives you 4 full, clean mugs with just a light dusting of sediment (Lido at 1 to 1.5turns, leaving grinds & filter in place during the pour), that you can barely pick up...5th mug can get a bit sandy, but the belly of the pot seems to work well in keeping silt back, you can watch/gauge silt by watching the spout. A little time to let the silt settle helps, especially if you are pulling out the filter before serving (I only do this for the last mug) - one, quick vertical lift into the sink works best, a bit drippy & not very elegant, but you don't really want to let the filter drain back into the pot if you can help it. But that said, you can greatly reduce silt in the cup if you don't disturb the bed in a FP...I always used to filter mine through paper, but don't feel the need if I avoid plunging & pour through the mesh held in place over the brew. I don't stir any steeped coffee after the intial wetting & stirring down of the crust at the very start.

Got a Bonavita earlier, I'll give it a whirl tomorow and see what that's like regarding heat retention.


----------

